# Jones vs Belfort Ufc 152 (Machida declines afterall)



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

WTF


"Aug 24, 2012 - Jon Jones will not be facing Lyoto Machida at UFC 152 after all.

Instead, Vitor Belfort will fight Jones for the UFC light heavyweight title on Sept. 22 in Toronto. UFC president Dana White confirmed the change late Thursday night.

According to White, Machida turned down the title shot on Thursday. Belfort volunteered to fight Jones on one month's notice and was granted the title shot by the promotion.
Belfort was originally scheduled to face Alan Belcher at UFC 153 in October. White said he hasn't decided who will fight Belcher instead."


Umm.. Chris Weidman...hello Chris Weidman, pick up tha phone!
http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/8/2...adline-ufc-152-after-lyoto-machida-turns-down


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I just dont know what to believe anymore.  Heres one thing that I would love to see come of this... Chael Sonnen vs Lyoto Machida to see who gets the winner. Chael hates Lyoto, Jones, and Belfort. Pretty cool


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Ariel Helwani broke the story on twitter, its probably on the Ufc Tonight show, don't get it in Canada.

Im surprised Chael didn't get it since he is in the 205lb division, unless Jones is really trying to avoid Chael.

Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
Seriously: Jones vs. Belfort to Headline UFC 152 After Lyoto Machida Turns Down Title Shot -- http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/8/2...adline-ufc-152-after-lyoto-machida-turns-down
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite
12m Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
You think this day was crazy enough? It's about to get a whole lot crazier. MAJOR breaking news coming to @MMAFighting in a sec.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

guycanada said:


> Im surprised Chael didn't get it since he is in the 205lb division, unless Jones is really trying to avoid Chael.


Chael was just an emergency last ditch effort to save the 151 card. With the fight being moved 4-5 weeks from now, there is zero reason for Chael to be in this fight. 

As for Lyoto, this makes sense for him to wait and have a full training camp. He is already in line to get a shot next, so him waiting shouldn't cause him to much time till he gets his shot. That is unless his situation turns out like Rashad's.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

So pull Vitor Belfort from an Oct 13 fight against Belcher @ 185???

Either way will still be a good fight, Chael would be a better draw..


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess they don't think much of Shogun.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

lol...
so who's next at 185 to get a title shot at 205. :sign04:

what a weird arse day


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

This is becoming a three-ring circus.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone wanna see Hendo vs Lyoto? thats what I want if Hendo cant just wait in line. Vitor, Lyoto, Hendo is fine with me. JJ fights 4 times a year, we'll be back here next summer.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jones accepts second fight on short notice

two out of three ain't bad


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

So... Gustafsson, Shogun, Vera... Hell, even make Chael @ 152... None of those fights could be made? Da ****? Belfort hasn't fought at LHW in 5 years..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones won't fight Sonnen because he's a MW, but he'll fight Vitor? 

Yeah, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shogun is medically suspended still. I am no longer a Jones fan. Jones had a full training camp, he was healthy so there should be no excuses. Leben fought back to back & this guy can't fight chael on short notice? 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Eh, I'm actually kind of happy about this. Vitor has a good chance of putting Jones to sleep and teaching him a damn lesson. Good luck to Vitor.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> So... Gustafsson, Shogun, Vera... Hell, even make Chael @ 152... None of those fights could be made? Da ****? Belfort hasn't fought at LHW in 5 years..


Chael hasn't fought in seven, Belfort was also a champion.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Jones won't fight Sonnen because he's a MW, but he'll fight Vitor?
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to sleep.


Night. I think it's a great night to be a Jones guy takes two fights on short notice against Machida and Belfort. That's my champion.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Night. I think it's a great night to be a Jones guy takes two fights on short notice against Machida and Belfort. That's my champion.


Taking a fight on 4-5 weeks notice after you just finished a full training camp is not "taking a fight on short notice".


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Actually this would be the second time Machida turned down the rematch. 

They asked him to take hendo's place before Sonnen tried to talk his way in.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to say, out of all these fights that we could have seen... this is the order I would put them in of interest to me, from most interested, to the least:
Jones Vs. Sonnen
Jones Vs. Machida
Jones Vs. Shogun
Jones Vs. Belfort


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont mind this to much, at least Jones is fighting someone new, i really didnt care to see him take out Machida or Rua again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously Wtf....all the guys at 205 and they make this fight....why not weidman?

Also what the hell is vitor smoking?

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Everyone is hating on Jones.

Why is no one hating on Machida for refusing to fight Jones at 151, and now refusing to fight him at 152?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

StandThemUp said:


> Everyone is hating on Jones.
> 
> Why is no one hating on Machida for refusing to fight Jones at 151, and now refusing to fight him at 152?


Machida is not a champion. Machida does kind of have a history of not taking short notice fights. Rashad and Jones and I feel like one more but can't remember.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

StandThemUp said:


> Everyone is hating on Jones.
> 
> Why is no one hating on Machida for refusing to fight Jones at 151, and now refusing to fight him at 152?


Because he is just coming off a fight and hasnt had a training camp. Others would of taken the fight but you cant really get on him for not. 

Jones was always booked to fight on this card, he was offered a fight many are saying would be an easy win. Machida was offered a monster on 8 days notice without a training camp. I dont even expect many LHW's to be in shape enough to even make the weight in 8 days.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

StandThemUp said:


> Everyone is hating on Jones.
> 
> Why is no one hating on Machida for refusing to fight Jones at 151, and now refusing to fight him at 152?


Here is the easy answer: 

Machida wasn't originally scheduled to fight on 151, Jones was. Jones passed on both fights which would have kept 151 on schedule. Jones has a full camp behind him, Machida did not. Chael did not either, but because he was no where near a title shot, he took the offer. Unlike Chael, Machida is in line for a title shot in the near future. He has no reason to take a fight on short notice. And that is the difference.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

This still doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Why the heck is Belfort relevant in the LHW division? Surely there was someone at 205 that could've taken the fight on 4-5 weeks notice. But, Belfort why?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't get why he's going to fight Belfort at 152 but he wouldn't fight Sonnen at 151. Is he really that scared about not training for a certain opponent?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> I don't get why he's going to fight Belfort at 152 but he wouldn't fight Sonnen at 151. Is he really that scared about not training for a certain opponent?


What Yoda tells him to do, he must do.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> I don't get why he's going to fight Belfort at 152 but he wouldn't fight Sonnen at 151. Is he really that scared about not training for a certain opponent?


Jon Jones isn't scared of Sonnen... he just doesn't want to support Sonnen getting yet another title fight just because he's running hid mouth. 


Sonnen hasn't even fought at 205 yet... how can he get a title shot in that division???


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I honestly thought when reading 'Belfort' on Bloodyelbow.com that the writer had had a brain fart and typed it rather than someone that actually makes sense.

This is...I really don't get it. Worst days for the UFC in years. This has been handled abysmally.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't really see why Vitor gets a title fight started 205lb when he's now a 185'er....


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Crester said:


> Jon Jones isn't scared of Sonnen... he just doesn't want to support Sonnen getting yet another title fight just because he's running hid mouth.


Sonnen sells PPV(s), that is why he was offered this fight. No other reason. He didn't call up DW and offered to fight, he was asked by DW to help save the card. Jones' on the other hand, would rather sink a card than fight. That says a lot about him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Crester said:


> I can't really see why Vitor gets a title fight started 205lb when he's now a 185'er....


Guessing by default as no one wants the fight, plus he has a history at 205. I bet they did not ask rampage as he could leave the ufc with the belt. But Vitor is a household name and will sell ppv.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

News in: shogun was offered title shot and turned it down. Silva offered to fight at LHW also.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Vitor is going to be a popular boy in the coming weeks.

Words can't express the joy i'd feel if Bones got knocked the **** out by a vicious Vitor combo. 

Honestly Vitor has a better chance than Shogun because he has similar grappling credentials and is of a similar size but he has more power in his hands and is a hell of a lot more dynamic at this point than Shogun.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TheAuger said:


> What Yoda tells him to do, he must do.


After careful consideration I believe GJ is actually a Sith Lord. 

"Go get some fans." - Statement to JBJ
"I don't care break his arm." Statement to GSP vs Hardy
"I don't care if you pulled your groin...hit him with it."
Statement to GSP vs Thiago Alves

Very diabolical individual who also happens to be extremely intelligent, understands battle tactics and strategies, and is willing to use all methods at his disposal to achieve his end goal. This also means foregoing lesser disciples (Diego, Rashad) to gain new ones who will give his camp a stronger name ultimately achieving more power, status, and money. Machiavellian don't you think...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Vitor is going to be a popular boy in the coming weeks.
> 
> Words can't express the joy i'd feel if Bones got knocked the **** out by a vicious Vitor combo.
> 
> Honestly Vitor has a better chance than Shogun because he has similar grappling credentials and is of a similar size but he has more power in his hands and is a hell of a lot more dynamic at this point than Shogun.


Nothing against vitor, but Jones will beat the hell out of him. 10 inch reach and the dynamic of Jones he will likely be Front kicked again.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> After careful consideration I believe GJ is actually a Sith Lord.
> 
> "Go get some fans." - Statement to JBJ
> "I don't care break his arm." Statement to GSP vs Hardy
> ...


I do agree, but his toad-like appearance makes me think of Yoda.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Jones won't fight Sonnen because he's a MW, but he'll fight Vitor?
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to sleep.






MikeHawk said:


> I don't get why he's going to fight Belfort at 152 but he wouldn't fight Sonnen at 151. Is he really that scared about not training for a certain opponent?


I've been saying this all along. Jones specifically said on Twitter that Chaels mouth wasn't going to earn him a title shot, and he back it up. At least Vitor is coming off of two impressive wins.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Nothing against vitor, but Jones will beat the hell out of him. 10 inch reach and the dynamic of Jones he will likely be Front kicked again.


Yeah Bones has thrown the teepercut a few times in his career but he really doesn't have any idea what he's doing with it. He won't set it up properly, he won't use it to counter a lunging hook. 
He'll just throw it because he can and it won't be perfect like Anderson's, Vitor should win the striking battle, but like all the other potentials matchups, if Bones decides to wrestle it's probably gonna be over pretty quickly.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah Bones has thrown the teepercut a few times in his career but he really doesn't have any idea what he's doing with it. He won't set it up properly, he won't use it to counter a lunging hook.
> He'll just throw it because he can and it won't be perfect like Anderson's, Vitor should win the striking battle, but like all the other potentials matchups, if Bones decides to wrestle it's probably gonna be over pretty quickly.


I don't see Vitor winning the striking battle at all, as much as I hate Jones the man is one hell of a talent. I believe he will murder vitor on the feet, however I hope vitor comes out gun blazing and head hunting as it would make it interesting. However if he just stands there he will get pick apart.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> I don't see Vitor winning the striking battle at all, as much as I hate Jones the man is one hell of a talent. I believe he will murder vitor on the feet, however I hope vitor comes out gun blazing and head hunting as it would make it interesting. However if he just stands there he will get pick apart.


For sure JBJ has the clear advantage pretty much over everybody. 

But both Rashad and Lyoto landed. If they can land Vitor can do it. Difference is he swarms and will not stop. I already tried envisioning this fight. JBJ wants to clinch and go for the guillotine/knees just like Overeem did. His teep is weak as he doesn't have the proper form. The build up is going to be very interesting.

I already placed a bet on Vitor so it's done.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Am the only one salivating over this match up?

I can't actually believe people are suggesting the Chael Sonnen fight? Why?

When Chael hasn't fought at 205 in over 7 years and is coming off a devastating loss? Jones already said that Chael won't ever talk his way into a title shot with him. Chael doesn't deserve this fight and it isn't even an interesting stylistic match up.

Vitor hasn't fought at 205 in a while, but he's coming off 2 impressive victories and I happen to be one of the guys that thinks this new, re-invigorated Belfort is a ******* monster.

This is a seriously interesting stylistic match up and I can't wait. Belforts hands are absolutely deadly and I believe his grappling at this stage of his career is highly developed enough to fend of Jons ruthless ground and pound attack, maybe for a little while.

Honestly, this is actually a much better stylistic match up than the machida, chael or Hendo match ups.

I'm real tempted to bet big on a Vitor upset.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dana is serious when he says "Every day when I get up crazy shit happens". :laugh:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

War Vitor!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

At this point I don't see why Jones needs to be on the card at all. 

I say let Vitor fight Chael at 152 and give Jones some time off.

Maybe he could take a business class or something.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> At this point I don't see why Jones needs to be on the card at all.
> 
> I say let Vitor fight Chael at 152 and give Jones some time off.
> 
> Maybe he could take a business class or something.


Hay, sup! TBH Im really not interested in seeing Jones destroy either if them... ok well maybe Sonnen but that's just because he's a foul excuse of a human.

And somehow can't we get Jones vs Silva out of this O please God please! Well if I did believe in that crap that's what my nightly prayer would sound like.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Am the only one salivating over this match up?
> 
> I can't actually believe people are suggesting the Chael Sonnen fight? Why?
> 
> ...


I'm with you buddy, I said it a while ago but i'll gladly say it again as it's incredibly relevant now, Jon Jones is an arrogant boy, he likes to test his stand up against every fighter he faces. He stood with Shogun and Lyoto, both better strikers on paper than Bones. He will stand with Vitor, only difference is Vitor is like Hendo in that he will not be tentative like Rampage and actually enter striking range, but he doesn't only throw the heavy overhand, he has quick, powerful combos. If Bones stands with him it could end up being a short night.

As sad as this is to say, i'll probably become a fan of every fighter that fights Bones for the rest of his career. The guy who beats him will be written about on papyrus scrolls in quill ink and spoken about for generations to come. It's like killing the grinch.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Vitor has horseshit for lateral movement, he's at his best moving straight forward and using his speed. Not something he'll be able to do to Jones with his reach, size, and footwork IMO.

He'd be better off buying a lottery ticket.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

The whole company is going bananas!

Vitor against Jones? What did Vitor do? Why not the Gustafson? Why not call Shogun? Why why why!!!!

They canceled a whole even, now they schedule a new one, with the lamest Main event ever!

Vitor will get crushed its nonsense that he takes that call!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Belfort is so much more of a threat to Jones than Sonnen was too... 

Belfort has the potential to come out and just K him TFO in like 20 seconds.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rul3z said:


> The whole company is going bananas!
> 
> Vitor against Jones? What did Vitor do? Why not the Gustafson? Why not call Shogun? Why why why!!!!
> 
> ...


I feel bad for Gustafson, he should get on twitter and pitch a fit.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I feel bad for Gustafson, he should get on twitter and pitch a fit.


If i were to guess most of these guys likely are out of fight shape and 8 days is to little time to get into fight shape with this PR stuff. Also the champ is in fight shape, why gamble a title shot when you are not at your best, but the champ is?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I get the feeling Dana just assumed Machida would take the fight. I can see Jones just overwhelming Belfort, I hope im wrong though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I speak for everyone on the planet right now...


WAR VITOR​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ah, Jones will make quick work of him following the biggest boo parade we've heard in MMA.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I fancy Vitor to do better then Hendo and Sonnen... so, for me, not a bad fight.

Everybody knew Hendos only chance would be via an unlikely H-Bomb. Belfort has as much power and is quicker with far better combos. Only question mark is over Belforts TDD.

Either way, im interested at the very least.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't see how Gustafsson or Chris Wiedman where not asked to take the fight, IMO these are the two most relevant fighters, atleast Gustafsson who is even in the same division and is 14-1 on a 5 fight win streak.

I don't want to see anyone Jones has already destroyed, and Chael Sonnen lol man Dana can't be serious chosing that failed loser just because he's a company man.

Regarding Belfort, well the man has very little chance to win this, and he shouldn't be relevant to take this fight at all. I'm actually a little pissed that Gustafsson hasn't even been mentioned by the UFC.

Belfort is old, short and worse at everything than Jones except KO power & handspeed. So let's hope for that punch to land.


Anyway I guess we will just have to take what we get, so WAR BELFORT! plz plz plz just make this miracle happen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I fancy Vitor to do better then Hendo and Sonnen... so, for me, not a bad fight.
> 
> Everybody knew Hendos only chance would be via an unlikely H-Bomb. Belfort has as much power and is quicker with far better combos. Only question mark is over Belforts TDD.
> 
> Either way, im interested at the very least.


Didn't Rumble take him down? The same man who can be seen after being late for 45 minutes and making weight last night:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Belfort is old, short and worse at everything than Jones except KO power & handspeed. So let's hope for that punch to land.


While I agree with you, it's worth remembering that compared to Belfort, Hendo is older, shorter, slower, and 3 inches shorter reach.

I thought Hendo was a pathetic fight to begin with. Any of these alternatives excite me more.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Where is Gustafsson in all this? I think he would be the obvious nr 1 pick choice against Jones..

Belfort is a ok fight but i think he is a bit limited and perfect matchup for Jones.I se Belfort not being able to deal with the reach of Jones and Jones picking him apart, will remind me somewhat of Rampage,Evans fights.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA Mania - Shogun Rua turned down Jon Jones title fight at UFC 152: Many of you are wondering how it... http://bit.ly/PGa3Dw #MMA @MMAmania

Another gem for ya all.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Didn't Rumble take him down?


Indeed he did. To be honest, if Bones is clinched up, he would take down anybody and that includes Hendo and Sonnen.

And seeing how little we've seen of Sonnen and Hendo on their backs, it's difficult to know if they are any better then Belfort at escaping.

Al things considered, Belfort could turn out to be a far more dangerous opponent for Bones then any of the other names mentioned. He could also get crushed. *shrugs*

Whatever... I'm interested in the fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I'm still surprised Machida and Rua both turned down a title shot at 152. 

Time to smoke a bowl.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> MMA Mania - Shogun Rua turned down Jon Jones title fight at UFC 152: Many of you are wondering how it... http://bit.ly/PGa3Dw #MMA @MMAmania
> 
> Another gem for ya all.


THe man was in a war with Vera, and was medically suspended. Do you really think a month later Shogun would be in any fight shape given that he has not been in a long time?

As for Machida he has a title shot on lock, no point wasting it when it will be there. He already took a title fight on short notice and lost, so he has all the time in the world to prepare.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Shogun would still be on his medical suspension.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> While I agree with you, it's worth remembering that compared to Belfort, Hendo is older, shorter, slower, and 3 inches shorter reach.
> 
> I thought Hendo was a pathetic fight to begin with. Any of these alternatives excite me more.


Agree 100%, the only thing Hendo would have over Belfort is TDD, wich might come in handy should Jones feel threatened standing. I never liked Hendo chances either, even less than Belforts, like you said & I doubt that Hendo could stop the takedown either so this is indeed a better matchup.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I doubt they would have asked him to take the fight if that was the case but who knows.

And I'd take hendo over Vitor all day long.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

What news to wake up to! Shogun/Machida are crazy for declining- how often does this chance come up? SHOCKED they chose Belfort over Sonnen, considering the Twitter war and everything that went down yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

You know what they say any publicity is good publicity lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> What news to wake up to! Shogun/Machida are crazy for declining- how often does this chance come up? SHOCKED they chose Belfort over Sonnen, considering the Twitter war and everything that went down yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


I disagree. Machida and Shogun are current title contenders. If they accepted and lost, what chance does a guy 0-2 against the champion have of getting another shot? If they are to get JBJ, they're going to be 100%


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I disagree. Machida and Shogun are current title contenders. If they accepted and lost, what chance does a guy 0-2 against the champion have of getting another shot? If they are to get JBJ, they're going to be 100%


agreed.

If Machida or shogun were to fight Jones again and lose, then you can pretty much be certain that that would be their LAST shot at Jones for a long time.

To do it on short notice would be a really stupid thing to do for them.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm disappointed they couldn't find an actual current successful lhw to step up, but at the same time, it's a lot to ask someone to step up on that kind of notice and fight a guy like Jones. 

Basically it would be impossible for them to get a real contender to do it, because the real contenders know they can get a legit shot later. They can only get two kinds of fighters, guys who know they aren't good enough to ever get any other kind of title shot, or guys who just want to headline a card and collect a paycheque.

Whatever, now the lhw div is just treading water until the real title fight happens, Hendo or Machida.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LHW is ashes and MW gets raped in the process.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> Rauno said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Rumble take him down? The same man who can be seen after being late for 45 minutes and making weight last night:
> ...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyoto obviously wants a full training camp this time since he fought Jones on short notice the last time, it all makes sense.

Also, Vitor is going to get slaughtered, if Anderson can do what he did to him, imagine what Jones is gonna do to him?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Lyoto obviously wants a full training camp this time since he fought Jones on short notice the last time, it all makes sense.


This is bullshit! Lyoto isn't a f*cking warrior, he won't accept a fight on short notice! It is his fault that this new card is complete crap. He should man up and do what is good for EVERYONE ELSE ON THE CARD!

Funny when the tables are turned. Seriously though, totally surprised that Lyoto and Shogun turned down the fight, but I don't know if Shogun is still recovering after that 4 round war with Vera. While I may go in against JBJ without a full training camp, I certainly wouldn't if I was still healing.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> This is bullshit! Lyoto isn't a f*cking warrior, he won't accept a fight on short notice! It is his fault that this new card is complete crap. He should man up and do what is good for EVERYONE ELSE ON THE CARD!
> 
> Funny when the tables are turned. Seriously though, totally surprised that Lyoto and Shogun turned down the fight, but I don't know if Shogun is still recovering after that 4 round war with Vera. While I may go in against JBJ without a full training camp, I certainly wouldn't if I was still healing.


Jones was supposed to be fighting on the card. Machida wasnt.

To tar them with the same brush is ludicrous!


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Machida should have accepted. In my book, the Shogun/Gus winner will 100% be ahead of him, next in line to fight Bones/Belfort. And when Hendo comes back he could pass Machida too. I'd rather Bones/Belfort anyway, something fresh.

I'm just surprised they chose Belfort over Sonnen.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> This is bullshit! Lyoto isn't a f*cking warrior, he won't accept a fight on short notice! It is his fault that this new card is complete crap. He should man up and do what is good for EVERYONE ELSE ON THE CARD!
> 
> Funny when the tables are turned. Seriously though, totally surprised that Lyoto and Shogun turned down the fight, but I don't know if Shogun is still recovering after that 4 round war with Vera. While I may go in against JBJ without a full training camp, I certainly wouldn't if I was still healing.


He couldn't get Master Seagal on short notice, his schedule was busy.

Machida will win the rematch, mark my words!


----------



## SooprmanX (Feb 24, 2008)

Why is no one talking about Stephan Bonnar? He's really the only one to put Jones in trouble even though it was really early in his career. He was able to tag him often. Plus he's being doing really good recently. I'd like to see that fight....


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> THe man was in a war with Vera, and was medically suspended. Do you really think a month later Shogun would be in any fight shape given that he has not been in a long time?
> 
> As for Machida he has a title shot on lock, no point wasting it when it will be there. He already took a title fight on short notice and lost, so he has all the time in the world to prepare.


This is the answer to the question that keeps being asked. 
I also think the UFC has bigger plans for Gus. and Wiedman.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hearing a rumour that Jones won't be allowed into Canada because of his DUI charge?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida and Shogun are right to decline, they are fresh off fights and Shogun in particular is already preparing for his next bout, still under suspension.

Why should they bail Jones out? Jones had an opponent ready to go in Sonnen, he pussied out. No matter who he fought, he was going to be way more prepared.

Gustaf should have been first stop IMO, young gun on a streak, just like Jones was when he got his shot. Gustaf hasn't been mentioned at all though, looks like they did not ask him.

Don't diss other fighters for declining though, everything Jones does is disrespect. 'It's risky to fight Sonnen on 8 days notice, but I might consider fighting you or you.'

Get out you prick.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I'm hearing a rumour that Jones won't be allowed into Canada because of his DUI charge?


Ariel is Canadian and says it won't be an issue. Canada has a history of turning people away with criminal charges, but those are typically violence and drug selling related.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Gustaf should have been first stop IMO, young gun on a streak, just like Jones was when he got his shot. Gustaf hasn't been mentioned at all though, looks like they did not ask him.


I totally agree. The whole time I was wondering if anyone called him. Maybe he is in Euro and it would be even more difficult for him to make weight as well as get there on time?



SM33 said:


> Don't diss other fighters for declining though, everything Jones does is disrespect. 'It's risky to fight Sonnen on 8 days notice, but I might consider fighting you or you.'
> 
> Get out you prick.


I have not seen anywhere where Bones has said if Machida or Shogun was offered he would have accepted. The only thing I have seen is that Greg Jackson would have no problem with JBJ taking a fight against anyone at UFC 152, including Sonnen, because then there would at least be a couple weeks to prepare.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tuck that chin Jonny boy!


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know what as absurd as it is that everyone turned this fight down the truth is that this fight kinda excites me more. I mean we have seen Machida get beat and we saw Shogun get beat. Honestly I don't see either guy putting up more of a fight in a rematch. I think Vitor's speed even his declined speed at his age makes this fight more interesting than one of those rematches. How scary is it though that Jones has almost cleaned out LHW to the point the top fighters don't want to fight him.

On a side note about how sad it is Machida and Shogun turned down Jones and that Jones turned down Sonnen, I would like to mention that I am about 99% sure that if the UFC had phoned BJ Penn despite being a LW and arguably a FW the guy would have accepted either fight and instantly begun jamming cheeseburgers down his throat to make weight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty funny that they worked fast enough to get this poster made - and then have to start all over again!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

After all of this shit, atleast 151 will end up being an awesome card. 

The cherry on top of the cake if the Phenom can clean Jonny's clock.

Stann V Bisping will be fireworks and anybody that isn't interested in Benavidez V Mighty Mouse should be ashamed to call themselves a "hardcore" fan. It has FOTY written all over it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I would like to mention that I am about 99% sure that if the UFC had phoned BJ Penn despite being a LW and arguably a FW the guy would have accepted either fight and instantly begun jamming cheeseburgers down his throat to make weight.


You are 100% right. It is funny, this whole situation is making me rethink several people. I think we are now starting to see the clear lines of who is a Fighter and who is a Warrior. A Fighter fights for a living and makes very calculated moves on who, when, how. A Warrior just needs a time and a place.

There seem to be quite a few fighters at the top of 205, and not many warriors apparently. BJ Penn is always a warrior.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> After all of this shit, atleast 151 will end up being an awesome card.
> 
> The cherry on top of the cake if the Phenom can clean Jonny's clock.
> 
> Stann V Bisping will be fireworks and anybody that isn't interested in Benavidez V Mighty Mouse should be ashamed to call themselves a "hardcore" fan. It has FOTY written all over it.


I agree on pretty much everything but Vitor/Jones

Vitor's always struggled with wrestlers and I'm still yet to be sold on the fact he's an elite Middleweight. I think Jones will tear him apart, especially with Jackson in his corner. Only a moron thinks Bones will stand with Vitor for any longer than he has to.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

a tweet from meathead:



> Proud of & excited4my friend & teammate @vitorbelfort 4taking on the cowardly businessman. We will do everything possible 2get U ready



barely relevant, I just love meathead. :hug:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Only a moron thinks Bones will stand with Vitor for any longer than he has to.


The same could have been said before he fought Shogun for the title. Possibly even Lyoto before they fought. It's no secret that Bones likes to test his standup against everyone and Vitor is the kinda guy that can make you pay big in a short amount of time. 

I'm not saying it's going to happen, odds are it won't (I just really want it to), but there's no doubting that if Bones and Vitor were both 6'1 with 74inches of reach that Vitor would straight murder Jones.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Clearly people are forgetting that Vitor just switched to a gym not known for coming through when given big chances.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

> BJ Penn is always a warrior.


A warrior that quits and throws in the towel after GSP smacked him 






Budhisten said:


> Pretty funny that they worked fast enough to get this poster made - and then have to start all over again!


This says a lot about the UFC and how it's being run like a circus. Why announce an event that hasn't even been confirmed.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Machida and Shogun are right to decline, they are fresh off fights and Shogun in particular is already preparing for his next bout, still under suspension.
> 
> Why should they bail Jones out? Jones had an opponent ready to go in Sonnen, he pussied out. No matter who he fought, he was going to be way more prepared.
> 
> ...


I would think VISA's would have been a nightmare for him and his team on such short notice, the whole logistics would probably have been to much..


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Lyoto obviously wants a full training camp this time since he fought Jones on short notice the last time, it all makes sense.
> 
> Also, Vitor is going to get slaughtered, if Anderson can do what he did to him, imagine what Jones is gonna do to him?


Hold on, are you implying that Jones' stand up is on, or near Anderson Silva's level?

Mimicking the MW champs stand up techniques doesn't make you as good as the MW champ.

From a technical stand point, Jon Jones' stand up isn't any where near close to Anderson Silva's. Like, seriously not even close. Anderson possesses god like timing, his footwork is leagues ahead, he's MUCH faster and he can work angles like no other.

You think that because Anderson Silva front kick KO'd Vitor, that Jones will be able to copy him and do the same?

ha ha, no chance.

If Anderson Silva retired tommorow, I'd bet the lot on Vitor Belfort becoming the new MW champ and ruling it for some time. 

The Phenom is a beast. He's destroyed Rich Franklin, Akiyama (granite chin) and Rumble (A god damn HW). Anderson Silva is simply on another level though and there is no shame in losing to him or getting KO'd.

I'm really shocked at how many folk are underestimating Vitor. He presents very real and very dangerous threats to the champion.

I currently have the bout in 60/40 favour of Jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Hold on, are you implying that Jones' stand up is on, or near Anderson Silva's level?
> 
> Mimicking the MW champs stand up techniques doesn't make you as good as the MW champ.
> 
> ...


I'm not implying anything about his stand up.

I'm SAYING his entire MMA game is better than Anderson's, and if he fought Anderson, he'd man handle him to the ground, then he'd cave his face in before he choked him out, much like he's going to do to Vitor.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> This says a lot about the UFC and how it's being run like a circus. Why announce an event that hasn't even been confirmed.



No dude. Them creating a poster so quickly is total professionalism. They want to ready to publicise the second a fight is signed. I've seen many things from the UFC that I have been critical of... this isn't one of them.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not implying anything about his stand up.
> 
> I'm SAYING his entire MMA game is better than Anderson's, and if he fought Anderson, he'd man handle him to the ground, then he'd cave his face in before he choked him out, much like he's going to do to Vitor.


Ok, that's fair enough, but from your post it sounded as if you implied that because Anderson front kicked Vitor in the face, then Jones would able to pull off the same feat, or some thing even more spectacular (standing).


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

vilify said:


> A warrior that quits and throws in the towel after GSP smacked him


To be fair it was BJ's brother who threw in the towel (Reagan I think) and as far as i'm aware that's out of BJ's control. From memory he didn't appear to be upset with their decision though.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> No dude. Them creating a poster so quickly is total professionalism. They want to ready to publicise the second a fight is signed. I've seen many things from the UFC that I have been critical of... this isn't one of them.


If Machida declined wouldn't that mean the fight was never confirmed?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

vilify said:


> If Machida declined wouldn't that mean the fight was never confirmed?


They wanted to be able to start advertising right when the fight is signed, not start creating posters right after. It makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> If Machida declined wouldn't that mean the fight was never confirmed?


Of course. My point is, they we're ready to go at an instant if the fight *was* confirmed.

EDIT
Like what the gentleman above me said.

For all we know they made Sonnen vs Bones posters as well.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

But they announced the fight on facebook and published the poster. UFC was trying to back Machida into a corner like Jones but it didn't work.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bones will feel Vitor out on his feet for a min. Once Vitor starts throwing bones will get it to the ground as quick as possible. Bones by tko or doctor stoppage from a cut rd 1. Mark my words. That being said I hope Vitor ko's that arrogant diva out.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> But they announced the fight on facebook and published the poster. UFC was trying to back Machida into a corner like Jones but it didn't work.


If that's the case then you have a point.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> If that's the case then you have a point.


If I remember correctly Dana White mentioned that he had talked to Machida's manager already. I would assume that the manager tentatively said yes and Machida said no. Really didnt make any sense for Machida to take a fight on short notice when he is already guaranteed a title shot.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vitor is getting stomped but it'd be amazing if he blitzed Jones.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

K R Y said:


> This is...I really don't get it. Worst days for the UFC in years. This has been handled abysmally.


I couldn't agree more. They really need to stop, take a breather, and look at what they are doing. This fight makes absolutely no sense at all. Pretty much anyone in the LHW division would make a lot more sense than belfort.

I'm really not sure what to make of this. They seem to be absolutely panicking and making some really terrible decisions.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> This is bullshit! Lyoto isn't a f*cking warrior, he won't accept a fight on short notice! It is his fault that this new card is complete crap. He should man up and do what is good for EVERYONE ELSE ON THE CARD!
> 
> Funny when the tables are turned. Seriously though, totally surprised that Lyoto and Shogun turned down the fight, but I don't know if Shogun is still recovering after that 4 round war with Vera. While I may go in against JBJ without a full training camp, I certainly wouldn't if I was still healing.


Based on the negative rep it is clear to me that everyone has apparently lost their sense of humor and cannot detect sarcasm.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The odd part about it for me is how Jones was bitching about PPV buys off Machida. 

Does he think Belfort will get him more buys? Did he not think Sonnen on 8 days notice wouldn't do more buys than anyone of the other 205er would?

Jones seems to flip flop a lot. A few days ago it was all about PPV buys. Now it isn't...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ape City said:


> I couldn't agree more. They really need to stop, take a breather, and look at what they are doing. This fight makes absolutely no sense at all. Pretty much anyone in the LHW division would make a lot more sense than belfort.
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of this. They seem to be absolutely panicking and making some really terrible decisions.


It doesn't seem like they have from Dana's "we know what the **** we're doin' next week, and next month" comment.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The odd part about it for me is how Jones was bitching about PPV buys off Machida.
> 
> Does he think Belfort will get him more buys? Did he not think Sonnen on 8 days notice wouldn't do more buys than anyone of the other 205er would?
> 
> Jones seems to flip flop a lot. A few days ago it was all about PPV buys. Now it isn't...


Well to be fair DW made it very clear at the conference call that JBJ can't decline his next opponent if he gave him more time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, Dana basically said he would fire Jones if he denied anyone else. Ariel was trying to get him to say those exact words because he was strongly hinting at it, but Dana was fuming and said "You know what I mean. Don't ask stupid questions."

Hilarious when you think about it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Well to be fair DW made it very clear at the conference call that JBJ can't decline his next opponent if he gave him more time.


Just odd. If numbers were so important to him. If money was what he was after. Why not take the Sonnen fight? That would be the most numbers he could get at 205. Makes little sense to complain about numbers and then decline a fight that would do the most..

He must be that afraid to lose that he would sacrifice money...which is everything to him supposedly.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The whole thing was hilarious, Dana eventually lost it when he started ranting about Jackson.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Man, this snowballed pretty quickly. I think I'm with the majority who said WTF to Vitor being Jones' next opponent... Next Bones will defend his title against the legend Royce Gracie and then maybe give Matt Hughes that high profile retirement fight he's been wanting. Really any hero of the sport will suffice, so long as they're undersized and close to hanging it up. They could just have Bones run through the entire HOF for that matter...:confused05:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why couldn't they use Sonnen on 152? Instead of bringing Belfort into the mess?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why couldn't they use Sonnen on 152? Instead of bringing Belfort into the mess?


Jones won't fight Chael


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Jones won't fight Chael


Just because he doesn't like him?

Why is he willing to fight Belfot? A guy who isn't even in the 205 division. A guy that really isn't on the radar. 

Sonnen seems more deserving than Belfort.

When it comes to Sonnen Jones says he doesn't deserve it.

When it comes to Machida he says he wants more money/buys.

When it comes to Belfort...Jones says, YES!


Weird.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Just odd. If numbers were so important to him. If money was what he was after. Why not take the Sonnen fight? That would be the most numbers he could get at 205. Makes little sense to complain about numbers and then decline a fight that would do the most..
> 
> He must be that afraid to lose that he would sacrifice money...which is everything to him supposedly.


That is pure speculation that Sonnen would sell as well, if not more, than Hendo. We really can't know. And JBJ and Greg Jackson are right, technically Sonnen is about as different from Hendo as you can get. While I believe JBJ would walk through him, there is also the fact that he trained for a very specific type of opponent and would be at a disadvantage taking it.

All that said, I really do wish Jones would have accepted the fight, but unlike everyone else, I harbor no ill will towards him for turning it down. I mean it wasn't like they found a "suitable" replacement. Even if JBJ beats him near to death all they will say is that he beat a 185'er, congrats! Seriously, with the way this forum is towards JBJ he would not have walked out of this clean no matter what ANYONE says. There is a whole lot of JBJ hate flowing and he really had 2 ways to be hated:

1) Turn down the fight and accept people get pissed. To add to this, I don't think he really thought the card would be cancelled if he did. And even if so, again how is that his fault?

2) Fight Sonnen and it's a lose/lose in the eyes of the people. If he wins then it is "Great you beat a 185'er who isn't AS. Don't hit any light poles after you leave your after party!". If he loses then it is "LOL he lost to a 185'er who couldn't beat AS. Clearly AS is the best fighter ever and LHW is a joke."

When you stop to think about it, unless they offered JBJ a 205'er who was at least on a win streak or at least a former champion, JBJ doesn't win. That isn't to say he would have accepted a fight from anyone else though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

But Vitor will fight JBJ.

“I just finish the call with my boss @lorenzofertitta and @danawhite I want to thank booth for put me in where a lot of guys are acting like divas I think this is a big challenge for any fighter that is alive on the game I thank God to provide me with this Blessing 2 fight the youngest champion we will face each other I have all the respect for jones thats why u can`t miss this competition a vintage and hy-tech fight Glory to Jesus also happy for all the fans I will not let no one down I come from the times of #carlsongracie He live inside of me I learn so much thing with him and #alstankie … I will fight jones I want to thank he`s camping and him to accept this big challenge for me I am so happy to deliver a big show for the whole world. Are guys happy give me a RT”


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why couldn't they use Sonnen on 152? Instead of bringing Belfort into the mess?


There is an article on mmamania or something where DW said it only works as a quick plug-in fight, Sonnen has no actual claim to a title shot.

Not that Vitor does either :confused02: That is what confuses me the most.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Just because he doesn't like him?
> 
> Why is he willing to fight Belfot? A guy who isn't even in the 205 division. A guy that really isn't on the radar.
> 
> ...


Well Machida is the only one to touch Jones' chin, so no. 

Sonnen while not having KO power has a monster double so still too much risk.

Belfort a small guy with a much shorter reach and can't wrestle for shit?

Why do you think he said yes? Also he did accept the Machida fight, Machida turned it down.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> That is pure speculation that Sonnen would sell as well, if not more, than Hendo. We really can't know.


Who knows what a Hendo PPV would have done. Doesn't matter because he is out.

He complained about the Machida numbers just last week. Who did he think would do more numbers?

I think it is safe to assume Sonnen would do good numbers. Sonnen is the best seller of fights in the UFC. He had 8 days notice. Him and Jon don't care for eachother. Sonnen has done bigger numbers than anyone at 205. Sonnen would sell that fight and the numbers would be good.

So you say it is a lose lose for Jones fighting SOnnen...because he s a 185er? Well how is it not a lose lose vs. Vitor? At least Sonnen moved up recently to 205. Belfort is a guy who was still at 185. At least Sonnen gave Silva his best fight. Belfort was KO'd in the 1st. So I really don't follow you here. How is a Sonnen fight riskier than a Belfort fight to his rep?

It is all hypocrisy. He blames numbers for not wanting to fight Machida. Yet who does he think will give him big numbers? Belfort? Yea right.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Well Machida is the only one to touch Jones' chin, so no.
> 
> Sonnen while not having KO power has a monster double so still too much risk.
> 
> ...


I know he accepted the Machida fight. Because he basically HAD to. But just last week he said he had no desire to rematch him because of buys. If his beef was buys just last week then accept the Sonnen fight...which we all assume would do much more than Belfort.

One hand its about buys. Other hand it is about risk of losing. Bones has all bases covered. Who does he expect to fight that will do big buys, a guy who deserves it, and a guy that isn't a risky fight? Who is this magical fighter Bones wants to fight?

Gustaf wouldn't do as many buys as Sonnen or Machida.

Shogun was killed in the first fight I doubt that does any more buys than a Sonnen or Machida fight.

Hendo is out now.

I just don't understand what he wants. He wants it his way. But none of it makes sense. Just last week he complained because Machida did like 5,000 less buys than Shogun? Nitpicking at its finest. Perhaps he shouldn't fight anyone else and just sit atop as champ and sign autographs.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

hopefully Belfort gives Jon Jones a Wanderlei special (UFC17.5)


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

In no way, shape or form does Chael Sonnen deserve an instant title shot against Jones after just losing his last fight for the title.

That doesn't happen in any universe, ever! I can't believe the stuff I'm reading here.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Why not Gustaffson? A guy who actually competes in the division.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe he refused but they haven't announced it, who knows....

I think Belfort is a more exciting match up than Gus any ways.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Maybe he refused but they haven't announced it, who knows....
> 
> I think Belfort is a more exciting match up than Gus any ways.


Exciting yes but you'd imagine they'd give the shot to a fighter who actually belonged to the division.

Though Shogun and Machida declined the fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the UFC kind of had to take what they could get on such short notice.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Didn't Jones just say in the interview in which he complained of buy rates that he wouldn't let Chael leapfrog the 205 division with his mouth? Looks like he kept his word and actually, I agree with his not taking Fhael's request. I'm a little baffled by Vitor being tossed in but I'll be rooting for him to blitz Jones in the face with straight punches when he comes crawling up in the three point stance...raise01:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Exciting yes but you'd imagine they'd give the shot to a fighter who actually belonged to the division.
> 
> Though Shogun and Machida declined the fight.


Again, my guess is that Gustaffsson declined it but it just hasn't been publicly announced. It makes no sense what so ever for the UFC to not give Alex a call.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Imagine that in less than a month Vitor Belfort could be a two time UFC LHW champion


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

vilify said:


> A warrior that quits and throws in the towel after GSP smacked him
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El Bresko said:


> To be fair it was BJ's brother who threw in the towel (Reagan I think) and as far as i'm aware that's out of BJ's control. From memory he didn't appear to be upset with their decision though.


BJ's brother threw in the towel but come on that talk is just for trolling and hating cause BJ was walking to GSP's corner at the end of the round and his brother had to go grab him and guide him back to his stool. It was crystal clear that BJ's wits were away on vacation and he was merely standing because he had some brief recollection of doing this walking thing at some point in his life. You could tell watching that BJ had no idea what was going on around him. 


Jason12 said:


> If I remember correctly Dana White mentioned that he had talked to Machida's manager already. I would assume that the manager tentatively said yes and Machida said no. Really didnt make any sense for Machida to take a fight on short notice when he is already guaranteed a title shot.


 There are no guarantees till the cage door closes, we have seen tons of guaranteed title shots disappear. 



Ape City said:


> I couldn't agree more. They really need to stop, take a breather, and look at what they are doing. This fight makes absolutely no sense at all. Pretty much anyone in the LHW division would make a lot more sense than belfort.
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of this. They seem to be absolutely panicking and making some really terrible decisions.


Its another "Former LHW" champ to add to JJ list of victims.


cdtcpl said:


> There is an article on mmamania or something where DW said it only works as a quick plug-in fight, Sonnen has no actual claim to a title shot.
> 
> Not that Vitor does either :confused02: That is what confuses me the most.


 Sonnen is coming off a loss the only reason he was gonna get the fight is because the UFC needed a fight they could sell in a week and Sonnen is the best salesman in the business.



Rauno said:


> Why not Gustaffson? A guy who actually competes in the division.


 Cause its clear Gustaffson is not ready so why have Jones knock him to the back of the line before he is ready. They need to build somebody up to fight Jones after this fight as well, if they let Jones blow through the prospects there won't be anyone left soon.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> BJ's brother threw in the towel but come on that talk is just for trolling and hating cause BJ was walking to GSP's corner at the end of the round and his brother had to go grab him and guide him back to his stool. It was crystal clear that BJ's wits were away on vacation and he was merely standing because he had some brief recollection of doing this walking thing at some point in his life. You could tell watching that BJ had no idea what was going on around him.


We are talking about Warrior Spirit though right? BJ never indicated that he wanted the fight to be stopped. 

That's as deep as I intended it to be.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

That fight was at UFC 94 right? I really want to go back and watch some of those pre-100 UFC events


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Then talk to the rest of the mods about my Video Thread!!


----------

